# upset stomach?



## fracturedhip (Apr 12, 2014)

hey! so i noticed that when my bird starts to lay eggs, she keeps all of her poop in her until she gets up and relieves herself. Its usualy built up so they arnt pretty (projectile). anyways when i get rid of the eggs, she usualy gets back in her pooping routine. anyways, after her most recent egg lay, she hasnt gone back to normal. her poops are huge and like shoot out of her. whats wrong? its been going on for a while, and alot to clean out of the carpet every day...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Could she be making another egg? That's the only reason I can think of.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

How long do you let her sit on the eggs? Were her eggs taken away before she got bored of them? If her eggs were taken away before she was done sitting on them she will automatically start to make more eggs to replace them amount of eggs lost from her clutch. Like CharVicki said, she could be making another one. Right now she's just holding her poops in because they don't like to poop in what ever they are perceiving as their nest box. Sometimes when they're sleeping they'll hold in their poops too. Make sure that she has enough calcium and protein. Egg laying is very stressful on birds and takes a lot of protein and calcium out of their bodies. If you notice her egg shells start getting thin or translucent she needs to stop laying eggs because her next one could end up making her egg bound. And egg binding is an emergency situation. 

Is their anything in her cage that is making her want to lay eggs? If you remove a perch or toy that's causing it then it could help stop the egg laying.


----------



## fracturedhip (Apr 12, 2014)

shes eatting normaly, got her cuttlebone, mineral cube, food, water. i leave the eggs until shes bored yes. apparently spray millet causes birds to want to mate? maybe thats it? but shes not like nesting. shes just like up and around pooping massive ammounts.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

An abundance of any kind of food will cause them to think there are good mating conditions. So if you have a lot of seeds or millet it could make her want to mate. It's usually warm, soft foods like eggs or mash that do it because it mimics their mates regurgitating food to them.

Has she gained any weight if you have a scale?

Edit: If the dropping is all coiled together, looks normal, the urates are white and urine is clear then you don't really have to worry.


----------



## fracturedhip (Apr 12, 2014)

well some days they are white with green but they are usualy mixed liquid paste with whole seeds in it (spray millet) so i stopped feeding her spray millet for the moment. and no weight gain. shes really old and tiny. weighs so much lighter than normal cockatiels.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

If she starts loosing weight or not eating anything else I would give her millet again. Weakness or illness makes it harder for 'tiels to crack open other seeds sometimes and millet is a very easy seed to open. I think she may have gone into a feeding frenzy with the millet and it caused her to ingest whole seeds, especially if it's only millet in her droppings, this happens to Kiwi sometimes. If you don't see any seeds after taking away the millet, the cause was most likely her eating millet too fast to hull the seeds.
If there are still seeds in her droppings I would think it could be yeast as my first guess. Does she get any probiotics? Older Cockatiels benefit greatly from probiotics boosting their immune system, it also is a great preventative for yeast infections in birds if it has L. acidophilus in it. http://ispub.com/IJNW/2/1/7058

For her stomach, this could probably help her out with digestion issues if it's not egg related. She might be having some stomach issues that probiotics could help fix. http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/avian-enzyme-now-in-2oz-packages/


----------



## fracturedhip (Apr 12, 2014)

thankyou for the advice, very helpful. ill try get some probiotics, and maybe some powdered nutrience, (maybe shes not eatting her nutrience block) but thankyou! ill re introduce low ammounts of millet to her. thankyou!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

No problem! 

Though, If the seeds in her droppings are pretty constant you may want to look into it more and see if she's having trouble eating or she if could be ill.

Some of the probiotics I've heard used on this forum are Bene-Bac or Bene-Bac Plus, Avitech AviBios, Vetafarm probiotics, and plain yogurt (not greek yogurt). For probiotics (excluding yogurt) you probably want the powdered kind because it's easier to put in things for them to eat. Kiwi will eat the powdered probiotics as it is when I put it on a plate. I think the gel is too messy and hard to put into foods. At first birds droppings might be a little runnier for a day or two once you start on probiotics, it's nothing to worry about. If the droppings are runny for more than that try reducing the dose a little. 

Along with the millet, you could also give her a few vegetables if she will eat them. It'll help get her droppings to be more regular again.


----------

